# Virginia Beach



## TimfromVirginia

Hello, I will be needing to check availability for Virginia Beach soon - my required dates are just outside the time period rule for this request:annoyed: but oh well that's why we have rules! Mainly I wanted to find out if the timeshares in Virginia Beach are only weekly rental or if weekend rentals are available?

Please let me know!

Tim Johnson


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

TimfromVirginia said:


> Hello, I will be needing to check availability for Virginia Beach soon - my required dates are just outside the time period rule for this request:annoyed: but oh well that's why we have rules! Mainly I wanted to find out if the timeshares in Virginia Beach are only weekly rental or if weekend rentals are available?
> 
> Please let me know!
> 
> Tim Johnson



Both are possible, as long as we are not working within any rules but on fair market value system of demand and supply.


----------



## Egret1986

*I would say that most timeshare owners want to rent their full week.*



TimfromVirginia said:


> Hello, I will be needing to check availability for Virginia Beach soon - my required dates are just outside the time period rule for this request:annoyed: but oh well that's why we have rules! Mainly I wanted to find out if the timeshares in Virginia Beach are only weekly rental or if weekend rentals are available?
> 
> Please let me know!
> 
> Tim Johnson



I rent timeshare weeks in Virginia Beach.  I definitely try to rent my weeks as full weeks.  I did just recently rent the 3-Day Memorial Day weekend to a previous client.  I live near Virginia Beach and will most likely use the rest of the week as I commute back and forth to work.  I work overnight, so I get the opportunity to enjoy the beach during the afternoon.  However, I rarely will just rent for 2-3 days.  Most people want to rent the weekend part of the week and then the rest of the week will usually set empty.  In that case, it's better for me to just do a late deposit into my exchange company with the week.  I think most folks want to at least cover their maintenance fees and this usually can't be done with renting a couple days only.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

Egret1986 said:


> I rent timeshare weeks in Virginia Beach.  I definitely try to rent my weeks as full weeks.  I did just recently rent the 3-Day Memorial Day weekend to a previous client.  I live near Virginia Beach and will most likely use the rest of the week as I commute back and forth to work.  I work overnight, so I get the opportunity to enjoy the beach during the afternoon.  However, I rarely will just rent for 2-3 days.  Most people want to rent the weekend part of the week and then the rest of the week will usually set empty.  In that case, it's better for me to just do a late deposit into my exchange company with the week.  I think most folks want to at least cover their maintenance fees and this usually can't be done with renting a couple days only.



No offense to anybody, but my experience is that people looking for Virginia beach rentals are the best in low-balling. So, getting the MF recovered even on a full week rental is often hard work (unless you have a prime summer week at Ocean Beach club).


----------



## TimfromVirginia

*Thanks*



Egret1986 said:


> I rent timeshare weeks in Virginia Beach.  I definitely try to rent my weeks as full weeks.  I did just recently rent the 3-Day Memorial Day weekend to a previous client.  I live near Virginia Beach and will most likely use the rest of the week as I commute back and forth to work.  I work overnight, so I get the opportunity to enjoy the beach during the afternoon.  However, I rarely will just rent for 2-3 days.  Most people want to rent the weekend part of the week and then the rest of the week will usually set empty.  In that case, it's better for me to just do a late deposit into my exchange company with the week.  I think most folks want to at least cover their maintenance fees and this usually can't be done with renting a couple days only.



I am coming down to Virginia Beach over June 13-15 to Swim in the Jack King Memorial 1 mile ocean swim. Thanks for your input, this time it appears that going through hotwire or other .com site to book accomodations


----------



## Egret1986

*Yes, that's a big weekend in Virginia Beach*

The annual Boardwalk Art Show is 6/12-6/15 also.  I had 3 weeks that included this weekend and fortunately they all have been rented for the full week.  Great weekend to be at the beach!


----------

